# Article -- "Citigroup: Here are the 23 best stocks in the market"



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Interesting selections .......how many of these 23 positions do people on this forum own?

http://business.financialpost.com/2014/01/16/citigroup-here-are-the-23-best-stocks-in-the-market/

I personally own a small position in just one of them (SBUX), with only two others on my watch list (JPM and PG).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Killer Z said:


> how many of these 23 positions do people on this forum own?


At present time, 2: GE & PG.

Previously owned 3 others for a couple of years, but have since sold for a decent profit of 30%+ & put into CDN stocks instead.

Surprised BAC was not on that list, and certainly glad that way back, I went for that one instead of JPM.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have been thinking of buying ebay ...
but lulu also looks good, though not on that list


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

fatcat said:


> but lulu also looks good, though not on that list


Not sure about this one [yet], but it has my attention, again! I owned it for a short time long ago, but I never felt comfortable. Also, when I look at it, I see the price x 2 given the 2011 2:1 split [I know that's silly].

Might put some of my RL profits on that one, but not yet.

Talking about crème de la crème, how about Morningstar's pick for best CEO of 2013!
http://nbr.com/2014/01/15/picking-the-ceo-of-the-year/

*Go to 17:07*
http://nbr.com/2014/01/15/nightly-business-report-january-15-2014/


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Not sure about this one [yet], but it has my attention, again! I owned it for a short time long ago, but I never felt comfortable. Also, when I look at it, I see the price x 2 given the 2011 2:1 split [I know that's silly].
> 
> Might put some of my RL profits on that one, but not yet.
> 
> ...


LULU has big challenges ahead like changing levels and jumping to the international stage but i think they will regain good quality control on their product and the ceo looks to be the right guy ... i do yoga and so i see the brand up close, in my opinion lululemon has brand star power that ranks with apple, coke, mcdonalds and the very best ... so i would be a buyer strictly based on the brand

a few months ago i dumped my GE and shifted my one industrial holding to CNR and have been very happy though CP is smashing as well


----------



## Jagas (Feb 11, 2013)

Own 2, watching 2


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Probably all of them, via VTI (I haven't checked).


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> At present time, 2: GE & PG.
> 
> Previously owned 3 others for a couple of years, but have since sold for a decent profit of 30%+ & put into CDN stocks instead.
> 
> Surprised BAC was not on that list, and certainly glad that way back, I went for that one instead of JPM.


Same GE and PG. Will likely hold them for a long, long time.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Longwinston said:


> Same GE and PG. Will likely hold them for a long, long time.


Hold on....those two are MY stocks!


----------

